# student visa



## luvaussie (Dec 26, 2013)

is it tough to get Australian student visa?does backlogs be a problem?


----------



## luvaussie (Dec 26, 2013)

please reply me\


----------



## student2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not sure abt this. But let me share my knowledge here. I hope you are not holding backlogs rite now. If you have some work experience in a decent company, a few backlogs shouldn't be a problem.

Have you applied and secured a college offer already? Applied for VISA?


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

What are backlogs?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## student2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

University arrears.


----------



## missmontie (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh! Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum app


----------



## luvaussie (Dec 26, 2013)

i dont have any arrears(backlogs)when i passed from college...only while i was studying from 7th sem onwards I was all clear...I don have any work experience in any company


----------



## student2014 (Oct 1, 2013)

I believe it shouldn't be a problem then. Where are you trying for ur studies? What is the current status of your application?


----------



## luvaussie (Dec 26, 2013)

I am trying in Charles Darwin University.Anybody knows about this university?
What about the part time work opportunities


----------

